# Question about MP....



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

Earlier today, I spoke with a lady who is local to me.  When I told her about the fact that I was going to start making soap, she asked me if I could make green tea glycerin soap.  She said that she had used it before and loved it.  Having lost her source, she is on the hunt for it.  She told me that if I could make it and she liked it, I could name my price for it and she would be a frequent customer.

I am planning to only do MP soaps.  Can anyone tell me if I can use a MP glycerin base to make green tea glycerin soap?  If so, how would I need to go about doing it?

Thanks in advance for any information or suggestions that you have!

Robert


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

I am going to bet it is just green tea fragrance added to M&P, maybe a few dried tea leaves added for appearance.


----------



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

It may just be fragrance.  But, I've been doing some more "homework" and have found this: Making Melt and Pour Soaps.  It is MP instructions from Snowdrift Farm.  Under the heading, "Expand Your Soap Base!" (item #4), it says that you can add a water based solution (such as a strong brew of green tea) that is up to 25% of your your soap base's total weight!

I found that very interesting.  I don't know enough about soap making to make a judgement call as to whether this is a good idea or not.  But, based on things I've read, it seems to me that adding that much water would cause the soap take a lot longer to harden/set up.

What is your opinion?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

Anytime I have ever used more than just color, FO (or EO) and the occasional "scrubbing" type addition, it killed my lather in MP.   :?  I have never heard of adding water type stuff... I will have to look into this. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

I have never heard of adding water either.

Snowdrift Farms is a reliable resourse though. I would say give it a try, but ths is what I meant about experiments eating into your profit. It would cost you less than a buck to find out.


----------



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

When I get my base, I think I am going to try making up 1 lb. of it with the the green tea added.  If it works out, great!  If it don't, my wife and I can use it!  

Robert


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

P.s. If you have a camera, we loooove pictures around here  :wink:


----------



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> P.s. If you have a camera, we loooove pictures around here  :wink:



Okie dokie!!!


----------



## Bret (Jan 30, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I have never heard of adding water either.



I saw an Etsy seller yesterday who adds coffee (actual liquid coffee) to her MP. Of course, I didn't mark it   But she had over 600 sales, mostly soap from what I saw, all MP.


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Bret, you have given me inspiration!!   

Robert


----------



## Lane (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm... I have taken a brak efrom CP and I think I am going to have to test these water/liquid/MP ideas out...


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I have taken a brak efrom CP and I think I am going to have to test these water/liquid/MP ideas out...



Don't forget to let us know how they turn out!  And, don't forget the pics!!!

Robert


----------



## designer_gifts (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know if this helps or not, but i've seen companies that sell green tea glycerin soap that you just melt and pour. And you could just add the green tea fragrance to it.
                        designer_gifts


----------



## beebiz (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I have seen some companies like that too.  But, their prices (at least the ones I found) were not compatable with the prices that I have found in the Soaper's Choice section of Columbus Foods.  They have 25 pound blocks of M&P clear or white glycerin soap for only $34.25 (plus shipping).  That's just $1.37 per pound.  Even with shipping to me, it is still only $1.79 per pond!!  I haven't found any place on the internet that can come close to that price once shipping is figured in!!  That's why I was trying to figure out how to make it myself using a M&P base!

Again, thanks for the info!!!!  8) 

Robert


----------

